# Ram Colors



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, i was recently at the lfs, and noticed some "rams" in a tank, these weren't very colorful so i asked a staff person do they come in any other colors, and she suggested "electric Blue" rams.....So i ordered in a few for my tank (as i just had several neontetra casualties due to a moving day accident  But was wondering do Rams also come in any other nice colors besides 'electric blue' ??? thx a lot!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are a few color variants of the ram..blue , gold and electric..there are also other species of microgeophagus such as the ruby crown and bolivian..


----------



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Also, how big do Rams get ??? And r they schoolers ??? What part of the tank do they swim ?? And would different types of Ram school together??? Thx!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Only juvie rams school. When they grow up, they break up into pairs and defend territory. IME, they guards parts of the bottom of the tank, though they will feed all over, so I'd call them bottom or bottom-middle. Normal rams stay small, 2" is pretty normal. Bolivians are bigger, but still small, 4" and under. Don't crowd them, they are aggressive when they breed and want about a 10 gallon sized territory.


----------



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

*an Angel instead ??*

Ok, well i'm not completley sold on the rams if they're aggressive in pairs.....What about another Angelfish to keep the one i already have company ??? Is my 37gal big enough for 2 Angels (along with the rest of my community) Btw i only have 3 neons now. Ok, thx!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, if you think rams are aggressive in pairs, you should see angels. You can keep a compatible pair of angels in that tank. Expect them to eat the neons and kill the pleco, but then you get angel babies and come out ahead.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Try blue sapphire rams. They're pretty impressive.


----------

